# Tangential Tool Holder.



## Arnak (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks to Niels Abildgaard supplying the carbide I have just completed my tangential tool holder.

It works really well and leaves an excellent finish even with deep cuts.

The next project is to make a pair of holders with 3mm square carbide for left and right cutting, again the carbide will be supplied by Niels who offers a really fast postal delivery.

I have been wanting to make carbide tool holders for years but have never found a source of reasonably priced carbide to do so, now that I have found Niels as a source of supply I plan to  make more tools using his carbide.

For instance a boring bar with a carbide tip in place of the usual tool steel tip.

Perfect for boring small diameter holes.

Martin


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello Martin
Glad You made it work and look forward to see Your almost square 3mm holder.
Can we have an action shot of the round tool holder put on Your lathe?


----------



## Arnak (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Niels,

As requested, pics of the new tool in use.

The holders for the square carbide will have the carbide in the far left and right corners to enable cutting up to a shoulder.

The other version will be horizontally into a round bar for use a a boring bar, similar to those which normally use tool steel with a small tip protruding.

Martin


----------



## ICEpeter (Aug 2, 2016)

Arnak,
I am curious about the surface finish which appears a bit rough. What material are you turning with your new tool holder?

Peter J.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi ICEPeter,

The metal is mild steel and yes the surface is very rough but that was using a different tool and a rough cut just to reduce the diameter.

If you look at the end where the new tool holder has cut a small amount off then you can just see that the finish is much smoother.

Once the material is nearer to the final size I normally make a few passes with the cut at the same diameter to give a clean smooth finish, hopefully.:thumbup:

Although that component will have a coarse 14mm metric thread on that end so the finish is not at all critical this time.

Martin


----------



## bazmak (Aug 2, 2016)

I made a tool for 4mm sq HSS a while ago but never bothered to use it
Because it hangs over its difficult to use in a 4 way tool post as it prevents the toolpost rotating,however I have started to build a family of 3/4 way toolpost
so made another to hold just the tangential tool and like it a lot.For cutting HRS
with HSS the tool loses its edge very quickly so decide to make another with round carbide.Will post when finished as I am following this thread Thanks to niels for your input


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello Martin and Barry

It was my intention to make the ultimate lathe tool and  save the innocent masses from sinning with QCTP ,four- and three-ways. 
 Martin wants carbide for some QCTP and Barry will make something for his threeways.
I begin to understand why religion founders sometimes get frustrated and order killings.
But thank You anyway as it has helped me to decide the future course of my tool religion.

There shall be only tool with dedicated holder on the compound slide at any time

The tool is a piece of 2 times 2 square carbide tangentially

The raw carbide will be  modified to have the cutting corner 85 degree and with either no radius or 0.2mm.
Two sticks dearer than gold to each believer. I will be rich on saturday.

Keeping dimensions  along the whole length needs a special grinding jig that can be seen on photo

http://i.imgur.com/jqkRKCB.jpg

The 3 mm round holder plus carbide will be destroyed in some kind of cleaning fire

The almost square is the only  form offered to my future followers, when I can make them  to my self imposed standards.
I cannot for the time being.

Good luck to all infidels.


----------



## Nick Hulme (Aug 5, 2016)

Niels Abildgaard said:


> It was my intention to make the ultimate lathe tool and  save the innocent masses from sinning with QCTP ,four- and three-ways.
> .



Left hand cut to a 1" deep square shoulder and right hand cut to a 1" deep square shoulder, 8mm OD reduction in stainless, more in aluminium, with a nice surface finish on everything, in one tool? 

You best launch a Kickstarter with that one! ;-) 

 - Nick


----------



## Nick Hulme (Aug 6, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I like the idea but you would need as many of these with round and square rods with different angles, orientations and grinds as you would inserted tools so it is in no way the solution to a QCTP-Free life. 

It's a great solution for the impecunious and ingenious, but as Myford were selling sets over a decade ago it's nothing new and the lack of a common mass produced item should tell us something, if they were brilliant China would be selling them to us for less than we could make them for ;-) 
Regards, 
Nick


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Aug 7, 2016)

Nick Hulme said:


> Don't get me wrong,
> 
> It's a great solution for the impecunious and ingenious, but as Myford were selling sets over a decade ago it's nothing new and the lack of a common mass produced item should tell us something, if they were brilliant China would be selling them to us for less than we could make them for ;-)
> Regards,
> Nick



There has been some pictures of the Myford tools somewhere and for a tangential prophet they were no threat.
Engineering as lousy as  Austin Allegros (Have had 6)
The Australian Diamond tool sells quite well but my tangential is  more rigid.
My version is not really suitable or massproduction as it has to fit the lathe and be made with love and understanding from the lathe owner.
In a couple of months I will be willing to  supply almost square 2 times 2 mm carbide (at a price) for the true believers.


----------



## bazmak (Aug 12, 2016)

As stated previosely I made a tool holder for sq hss.Because I have commited to 3/4 way tool posts not qctp I am limited to holding 1 tool at time.I realize this is not a problem because the tool is set to centre height and can quickly be changed.I decided to make another for a round tool again to fit the 3 way
I did it differently for a no of reasons but it works really well.I did not have a suitable piece of steel to make it in 1 so welded together 2 pieces of 16sq bar
the proceeded to mill and file to shape.I also thought that with a round tool it was not necessary to saw a split and clamp just drill and tap for a couple of clamping screws.Although it is still rough and readt at the moment it cuts really well with a superior finish,using a piece of 4mm dia HSS I had.Makes a nice companion for the diamond tool.Next stage will be to tailor the shape a bit better and fit carbide tooling.Hopefully photos and video will show Again tyhanks to Niels for your input


----------



## bazmak (Aug 12, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo_H7SR92b8[/ame]


----------



## bazmak (Aug 12, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGoIrdist2I[/ame]


----------

